# 8'-5" Nurse Shark a couple Fridays ago



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Went shark fishing at Chickenbone with SaintsDomination2.0 and one other guy. Just using fresh mullet, which we butterflied slightly. Got out about 930 pm, and got the hit about 1130. Fought it until about 115 or so, took all three of us to pull it up on the beach. Luckily had some tourists watching us for the last half hour, following us down the beach while we fought it. They were able to take the pictures. Released within 5 minutes.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome catch! Did you yak your bait out?


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Yea, probably about 150 yards or so. Always hard to tell when it's that late/dark though.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

soundside or gulf side?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job guys. Takes alot to get a big shark on the beach like that.


----------



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

thanks. and gulf side. sorry for the delay


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great job! What were you using for tackle?


----------



## grand isl sharker (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice Nurse......


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy crap! That's a nice one!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

gosh i cant wait to get back and shark fish again....3 more weeks of OCS and i'll be back at it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

